# ACPI error

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just upgraded the kernel from 2.6.20 to 2.6.23 gentoo-sources.

Now my ACPI daemon don't want to start. The error message I am getting is:

```

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory             [ !! ]

```

I tried to upgrade acpid, but without help...

Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

you did enable ACPI in the new kernel, right?

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i ACPI

please, for both - I assume they both boot (to some degree)?

poly-p man

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Of course I did.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

```

Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

you need to turn on CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS and CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT

don't know exactly where, but xconfig has a nice search tool  :Very Happy: 

poly-p man

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I guess "kernel older than 2.6.23" means "=>2.6.24"   :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Well, it's too fast...

I rebuild the kernel, boot it up, but the error is still here.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # cd /usr/src/linux

IgorsGentooOnNetwork linux # cat .config |grep -i ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

```

However, when I executed the command you gave me, this is what I got:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

```

Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

what /proc/config.gz is is actually the .config file used to compile the kernel that is running. Use uname to determine if the right version is running, re-put it in /boot, fix your grub, whatever.

poly-p man

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I thought that it's used the /usr/src/linux/.config file to create the kernel...

Guess I was wrong.  :Sad: 

Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I thought that it's used the /usr/src/linux/.config file to create the kernel...
> 
> Guess I was wrong. 
> 
> Thank you.

 

Well, the .config file is for compiling the kernel (use with oldconfig, at least).

When it's compiled, the .config file actually gets stuck into the kernel binary, and that ALWAYS contains the .config file that was used to compile the kernel originally, which corresponds to the config options in effect in the kernel.

Hope it clarifies it a little - I'm a bit tired, tho  :Very Happy: 

poly-p man

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Then what is /proc/config.gz.

And how do I check which config file was used and how to use proper one.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork linux # ls -la .config*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43374 Feb 19 22:07 .config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43374 Feb 19 22:06 .config-2.6.23-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43396 Feb 17 17:16 .config-2.6.23-gentoo-r8.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43527 Feb 17 10:55 .config.old

IgorsGentooOnNetwork linux # ls -la /proc/conf*

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 10108 Feb 29 16:16 /proc/config.gz

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # zcat /proc/config.gz >> /home/igor/config.kernel

IgorsGentooOnNetwork linux # diff .config /home/igor/config.kernel

4c4

< # Tue Feb 19 22:06:18 2008

---

> # Sun Feb 17 17:16:20 2008

240,241c240,241

< CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

< CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

---

> # CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

> # CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

```

Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

The entire /proc filesystem is an interface to the kernel.

/proc/config.gz is the (compressed) config file that was used to compile the actively running kernel.

If you have a .config file that should work (looks like the .config you used in that last command), just compile the kernel using that .config file (make sure you use oldconfig or whatever).

poly-p man

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

If you are saying that /usr/src/linux/.config is the file that is used to compile the kernel and the /proc/config.gz is the kernel mirror, than why those 2 files are different?

Thank you.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Because /proc/config.gz is from the running kernel.  If it is different than /usr/src/linux/.config, then you have not installed the new kernel binary and rebooted using it.   :Wink: 

----------

## unaos

deprecated 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT:                                                                                                                │   
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                        │   
> 
>   │ A user-space daemon, acpi, typically read /proc/acpi/event                                                                             │   
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197943

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

Is it working in 2.6.24?

Thank you.

----------

